# Bunch of deals



## nringo

Had this fwd'ed to me. Some are no longer valid, but there's a lot on here.

*Stila* cosmetics warehouse sale: 


*BANANA REPUBLIC:* 
https://www.lifetakesvisa.com/pdf/BR_Offer.pdf 
or online: 
Use BRHOLIDAY for 20% off (no minimum) Expires 12/24/07 
and stack with 
CODE: MYRBRGIFT for an additional 15% off Expires 12/24/07 
(Must use a VISA card for this one to work) 
 Total Savings of 35% off

*Gucci* 
 10% off online (NEVER HAPPENS) 
https://www.gucci.com/us/holidayshoppingday.html

* Sephora.com <https://sephora.com/> * 
20% off (NEVER HAPPENS) 
Use code: FF2007

*Restoration Hardware Friends and Family * 
20% off all non-sale items. 
 Use Code: H07FAF02

*RalphLauren.com* 
 When: 11/15/07 - 11/19/07 
Enjoy generous reductions of up to 40% off. Also, receive an additional 15% off already reduced prices online by using code NOV15 upon checkout! 


*Old Navy-* 
 Friends & Family on line code good from Nov 27-Dec 3---20% off 
Code: F8JXXP9RGCNJ

*Banana Republic* 
Friends & Family on line code- 30% off Dec 1-3  
CODE: QLOV5931S3G5

 *Gap* 
Friends & Family on line code-30% off Nov 30-Dec 3 
CODE: D1L36GG596NL 

*L'Occitane - 25% oFF* 
usa.LOccitane.com  <https://usa.loccitane.com/> promotion code FNF25 @ checkout 
November 15-18 

* Macys.com <https://macys.com/> * 
 Nov. 28 - Dec. 3 
20% off * (regular, sale & clearance purchases storewide) and 10% off small electrics, furniture, mattresses and rugs 
*Excludes Everyday Value items, cosmetics, fragrances, gift registry kiosks, Macy's gift cards, services, select leased departments, special orders & previous purchases. Canot be combined with any other offer. 


Enter MACYSFF in the promotional code box at checkout. 



 Now for some more prinatble coupons from the merchants' websites (some online codes and some you can print out and bring to the store):


 *Victoria's Secret - $10 off no minimun plus a free panty! If you don't want it - give me the free panty! har har har* 
 https://www2.victoriassecret.com/onlineemail/?c=27676_45AF0C6212479C57B3C3A3F6B33F1545&cm_mmc=di-_-071106BRA-_-V01-_-27676&e <https://www2.victoriassecret.com/onlineemail/?c=27676_45AF0C6212479C57B3C3A3F6B33F1545&cm_mmc=di-_-071106BRA-_-V01-_-27676&e> 


 *Arden B* - Buy any two clearance items and get an additional item free is a valid promotion in store only 
 https://www.ardenb.com/mailer/clearance103007.asp

*OshKosh- $10 Off* 
https://wl2.peer360.com/b/oj86Z79yj91245HqSKv0/main.asp?hl=-1  <https://wl2.peer360.com/b/oj86Z79yj91245HqSKv0/main.asp?hl=-1> 


*Talbots - 15% Off* 
https://www1.talbots.com/emails/071107_15P_Balance.htm  <https://www1.talbots.com/emails/071107_15P_Balance.htm>  


*Bath and Body works- $10 Off $30* 
 https://f.e.bathandbodyworks.com/i/34/528207786/110507A_coup.html <https://f.e.bathandbodyworks.com/i/34/528207786/110507A_coup.html>  


*Illuminations - $15 Off $60* 
 https://www.illuminations.com/email/2007/1102/regular_1102_07.html <https://www.illuminations.com/email/2007/1102/regular_1102_07.html> 


*Aldo -15% Off* 
 https://www.aldoshoes.com/frontEndComponents/specificComponents/vip/couponAldo.cfm?ckey=US  <https://www.aldoshoes.com/frontEndComponents/specificComponents/vip/couponAldo.cfm?ckey=US>  


*Lord and Taylor- 15% Off *
 


*Barnes and Noble - 25% & 10% (respectively)* 
https://www.barnesandnoble.com/email/nonav.asp?PID=20422 <https://www.barnesandnoble.com/email/nonav.asp?PID=20422>  
https://www.barnesandnoble.com/email/nonav.asp?PID=20007 

*Borders - 20% Off* 
 https://www.visitborders.com/  <https://www.visitborders.com/> 


*Linens & Things -20% Off* 
https://lnt.imageg.net/graphics/coupon/LNT_email_signup_9%2019%202007.pdf  <https://lnt.imageg.net/graphics/coupon/LNT_email_signup_9%2019%202007.pdf> 


*CVS - $2 Off $10 & $5 Off $30 & $4 Off $20 *
https://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/cvs/gateway/promotion?pid=6051&step_nbr=160 <https://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/cvs/gateway/promotion?pid=6051&step_nbr=160>  
https://cvs.p.delivery.net/m/p/cvs/eml/preview.asp?cid=13740019182&mid=702948563&pid=660640 <https://cvs.p.delivery.net/m/p/cvs/eml/preview.asp?cid=13740019182&mid=702948563&pid=660640>  


*Children's Place- 20% Off* 
https://www.childrensplace.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/EmailJump?storeId=10001&langId=-1&catalogId=10001&jumpId=NovBCCb&age=8&CodeId=%20CLUBEM2S4ZB7  <https://www.childrensplace.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/EmailJump?storeId=10001&langId=-1&catalogId=10001&jumpId=NovBCCb&age=8&CodeId=%20CLUBEM2S4ZB7> 


*Yankee candle - $10 of $25* 
https://www.yankeecandle.com/yc/html/retail/Email_HTML/registerForCouponsWebNEW.html  <https://www.yankeecandle.com/yc/html/retail/Email_HTML/registerForCouponsWebNEW.html> 


*Aeropostale - 30% Off * 
https://p.p0.com/YesConnect/HtmlMessagePreview?a=RB9F5-t2axqh9M4TGXrMv&msgVersion=web  <https://p.p0.com/YesConnect/HtmlMessagePreview?a=RB9F5-t2axqh9M4TGXrMv&msgVersion=web> 


*H&M - 25% Off *
https://www.hmfriendsandfamily.com/  <https://www.hmfriendsandfamily.com/> 


*Footaction: 40% off clearance* 
 https://ww2.footaction.com/2007/fae011107a/ 


*Kohls - 15% Off* 
https://www.desividesimasti.net/coupons/kohlsshoppingpass.gif  <https://www.desividesimasti.net/coupons/kohlsshoppingpass.gif> 


*Puma- 30% OFF!!!* 
 


*Nine West - $10 off $65 *
 


*Calvin Klein -20% Off* 
https://c37e7b424e-custmedia.vresp.com/f7eaff45f4/f42e8d6cbb/library/COUPON.gif <https://c37e7b424e-custmedia.vresp.com/f7eaff45f4/f42e8d6cbb/library/COUPON.gif> 


*Dicks Sporting Goods - 3 Dick Coupons!! * 
 


*Carters -$10 off $50* 
https://wl2.peer360.com/b/Uoratz52iYJbfvp6xS8w/main.asp?hl=-1  <https://wl2.peer360.com/b/Uoratz52iYJbfvp6xS8w/main.asp?hl=-1> 


*Sharper Image -$10 off $50*  
https://www.sharperimagesavings.com/beyond/ 


*Banana Republic - 15% Off $100* 
 


*Best Buy 10% -12% Off* 
 https://images.bestbuy.com/BestBuy_US/en_US/images/external/emailpdf/110707_nov_ese_coupons.pdf

*BURBERRY PRIVATE SALE* 
 
Free shipping for orders over $195.

*Ann Taylor (all stores)* 
For your friends and family to enjoy our 25% discount from this Thursday, November 15 through Sunday, November 18...

If redeeming online, please enter promotion code 10701080 during checkout. 


*BARNEYS PRIVATE SALE*  
 https://p.p0.com/YesConnect/HtmlMessagePreview?a=ZB3s8-q5y16P7GRor2P <https://p.p0.com/YesConnect/HtmlMessagePreview?a=ZB3s8-q5y16P7GRor2P>  


*BLOOMINGDALES 10%-20% Off* 
 https://ebm.e.bloomingdales.com/c/tag/hBHPEG3AXa0vdBilUfkAKVrNO.AYE4PH3Q/ <https://ebm.e.bloomingdales.com/c/tag/hBHPEG3AXa0vdBilUfkAKVrNO.AYE4PH3Q/> 


*OFFICE MAX* 
 Friends & Family 
https://images.ed4.net/images/htdocs/officemax/071112/AD.pdf


Hungry after all that shopping? How about some coupons for FREE FOOD??

*Baskin Robbins (buy one sundae, get one free)* 
 https://www.baskinrobbins.com/coupon/bogosundae1107.html <https://www.baskinrobbins.com/coupon/bogosundae1107.html>  


*Johnny Rockets (free hamburger)* 
 


*Pizzeria Uno (Free appetizer)* 
 https://insidersclub.unos.com/insiders/

*On the Border (free Appetizer)* 
https://clubcantina.ontheborder.com/clients/ontheborder/survey.htm  <https://clubcantina.ontheborder.com/clients/ontheborder/survey.htm> 


Watch a movie to relax from all the shopping...  
Buy one ticket, get one free at* Fandango*  when you use Discover (Starts Nov 16) 
https://www.fandango.com/discovercard/  <https://www.fandango.com/discovercard/>  


w/ some free popcorn! 
 


or FLY AWAY!!! 
 *Orbitz* 
https://www.orbitz.com/App/PerformMDLPDealsContent?deal_id=07nov1372hoursale&cnt=OVI&siteID=isIkAyUyNbM-rvPCreY%2AonvG5Ms1PiMrew <https://www.orbitz.com/App/PerformMDLPDealsContent?deal_id=07nov1372hoursale&cnt=OVI&siteID=isIkAyUyNbM-rvPCreY%2AonvG5Ms1PiMrew>


----------



## 2.mark

Thanks. Some of these work well with my Christmas list....


----------



## felixb

Thank you!

:icon_smile:


----------



## charms

Thanks a bunch! Source for all of these?


----------



## felixb

Any more of these? :icon_smile:


----------

